# Does your GSD nibble on you?



## Rügen

Rugen has always done this. When I picked him up as a lil puppy his breeder told me that he gives "love nibbles." They used to really hurt, but now he gives them lightly and usually only to me. It's the same kind of nibbling you see a dog do on their leg when they have an itch. It's sweet, just kinda strange. I was wondering if anyone else has a nibble happy shepherd?


----------



## Brightelf

YES!! Grimm, if I scritch his chest or neck, turns instantly to nibble-nibble (just with his teeny front teefs) on my arm, shoulder, chest, wherever he can reach. Basicly-- if I scritch him, he wants to reciprocate!!


----------



## SunCzarina

Otto loves to put me in his mouth! It used to nippy and hurt but he's figure out how to make it just mouthy, a little toothy on my wrist to let me know he loves me.

Morgan does it too. Took a lot longer to teacher her not to pinch!


----------



## onyx'girl

Onyx does it to the other dogs, but not to us. Clover would always do it to my sister when she came to visit! I think it is adorable.


----------



## littledmc17

OMG yes!!
I hit a sweet spot and Brady does the nibbling aka flea bites it is the cutest thing and so gentle

Cara where have you been and where are pics of beefcake


----------



## angelaw

oh yes, since Oxana, her daughter diesel and a majority of her pups!!

Now Hardy, he doesn't do flea bites, he just grabs your whole arm and slobbers all over it.


----------



## Cooper&me

NOT MY SHEPHERD BUT MY BOXER DOES WHEN SHE IS SUPER EXCITED. mY BROTHER CALLS IT CORN COBBING.


----------



## Rügen

I like all the names you guys have come up with! very inventive!







It's the sweetest thing. 

Dawn, Ugh- work has been crazy since January and I've had visitors from out of state just about every other weekend! Rugen's doing great! Just as silly as ever. We need to come hide out with you for a while, drown in wine and get photos of the Studs playing in that beautiful backyard of yours.


----------



## sprzybyl

Riley mouths on us with her very front teeth, which usually leads to her whining and trying to get us to play with her, lol 

I like the "corn cobbing" so cute!


----------



## Superpup

YEs both my dogs LOVE to give love bites... especially when they get really excited or they know we are gonna do something fun, they start showing me how much they love me. Brandie is a big cuddle-bug and she loves laying by me in the evenings, so she also gives little love bites then too.


----------



## elly1210

If we are sitting on the couch Sonny will nibbile our toes when we have socks on it lol.


----------



## grmnshpd21

Molly gives little love nibbles all the time. She likes to nibble my ear lobes or my nose when she gets real excited about something. She will go from giving me kisses to love nibbles


----------



## MayzieGSD

Mayzie does this when she gets excited, but she doesn't nibble me, she nibbles on her Wubba or stuffed toys. I think it's cute


----------

